# please help this newbie girl in vegas



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Howdy,some people ship ahead,most fly with their bows checked as baggage.You cannot carry on you bow.Yes enter into the flights div,still a good chance to win cash.You dont need any info on your shooting averages as you will be flighted according to your skill level with peers.There are practice facilities there also.advice? just enjoy the experience,shop at the archery vendor show,and have fun.You will never forget the awsome size of this event.Its the largest indoor that I can think of.I look forward to it every year.
Don Ward


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

*vegas*

their will be a much larger practice area this year , and for the first year in vegas just go and have fun shoot your best , and take in everything , it will prepare you for the next time, the first time in vegas is a bit overwhelming ,good luck


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

My take on it as both a shooter and as a coach. Answering these based on the numbers you gave.

1) You need to either ship your bow (most expensive) or do it as checked baggage. Be aware that there is a max poundage limit, so pack light.

2) As others have mentioned, you shoot 30 arrows on Friday, 30 arrows on Saturday. You get flighted (meaning, you get grouped with other archers of similar scores) and then you shoot on Sunday.

3) Practice locations will be available. This is a new venue this year, having moved away from the Rivera and into the South Point Casino.

4) Vegas is a bit overwhelming for the first time. You basically have a huge mass of humanity there all with bows and arrows. In addition, you have a trade show floor that has nearly every major manufacturer there. I recommend that you arrive on Thursday, get settled in, and then wander a bit on Friday either before or after your scheduled shooting time.

-Steve


----------



## archerchaos (Nov 21, 2010)

this is great guys, keep it coming!


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

You can practice at the South Point, Bass Pro-shops about 1.5 miles away or at Pacific Archery next to Chinatown on Spring Mt. and Wynn. They will be having shoot downs
starting on Tues. It is a wonderful experience shooting in the flights will position you among those of your skill level and scoring so you will have a good chance to make a little
money. Sometimes the same chance as a slot machine. Have fun, you will have a great time.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

THis is my first time going too, I am so excited! See ya there archerchaos! Maybe we will end up shooting together!  
I am no pro either and after a long break from archery I only started shooting again a few months ago. I am shooting really well but I am not as close to the 300 mark as I'd like to be (280's). I am going for the experience of shooting with so many people and to watch some of the pros. Of course the trade show will be a highlight!  

I agree with everyone else, we have nothing to lose so just go and have fun! And pack light if you are taking your bow with you when you travel. Hard cases top the weigh scale pretty quickly!  

Take care and see ya there!


----------



## ARbrummett (Feb 24, 2005)

I heard they have a dinner and contest one night? Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

yes saturday a dinner and a shoot off make sure your their for that top archers from all over the world its fun


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Sheesh, any other cool stuff going on at the shoot!?!? I haven't heard anything as there are not a lot of people going from my next of the woods ..... i.e., me! ANything else I should consider checking out at the shoot or any other events going on at the shoot other than the tradeshow and dinner!?!?


----------

